# South Beach Miami - April 17-23



## smcnal (Apr 7, 2018)

Does anyone have anything available for this time?  Thank you.
Susan  susantmcnally @ gmail . com


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2018)

The 17th is a TUESDAY ... most timeshares in the area checkin is FRI, SAT or SUN. Weeks starting on Tuesday are very difficult to get. 

Your Plan B is ?


----------



## smcnal (Apr 7, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> The 17th is a TUESDAY ... most timeshares in the area checkin is FRI, SAT or SUN. Weeks starting on Tuesday are very difficult to get.
> 
> Your Plan B is ?


I'd be willing to rent a timeshare starting on April 15 or April 14 and find something else for the other 2 nights.  Plan B is to use Airbnb or just get a hotel.  Thanks for looking.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DRIless (Apr 10, 2018)

smcnal said:


> Does anyone have anything available for this time?  Thank you.
> Susan  susantmcnally @ gmail . com





smcnal said:


> I'd be willing to rent a timeshare starting on April 15 or April 14 and find something else for the other 2 nights.  Plan B is to use Airbnb or just get a hotel.  Thanks for looking.  Any suggestions?


Vacation Village at Bonaventure - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 4/13/2018 $598
Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 4/14/2018 $598


----------



## smcnal (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry I only want Miami Beach. 

Update. I only need the nights of April 20-23. Thank you.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 11, 2018)

smcnal said:


> Sorry I only want Miami Beach.  Update. I only need the nights of April 20-23. Thank you.


Park Royal Miami Beach  Studio4  April 20-23  $300


----------



## smcnal (Apr 13, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Park Royal Miami Beach  Studio4  April 20-23  $300


Hello, if this is still available, I would like to book it.  Please send me an email with who to pay with PayPal.  Thank you.
susantmcnally @ gmail . com


----------



## DRIless (Apr 14, 2018)

smcnal said:


> Hello, if this is still available, I would like to book it.  Please send me an email with who to pay with PayPal.  Thank you. susantmcnally @ gmail . com


 Unfortunately, that RHC availability posted on 11 April is now gone.


----------

